# postconstruction pricing



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

I would not pay more then $156.00 but that was 2 months ago so it may be less now.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

$168.00 total, no exterior windows. Assuming all appliances are new and unused.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Victoria! This is DIYChatroom, (*do it yourself*), we can help you with the cleaning choices or procedures. Try estimates from a book or web site, not here. Hence the unusual answers.......

Gary


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Hence the unusual answers.......


I was serious. My wife and I had a "New Home Make-Ready" business for years.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> $168.00 total, no exterior windows. Assuming all appliances are new and unused.


 Around $150. here. One day job for one person.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry all..... Very tired that night.... carry on.

Gary


----------

